# Unlikely to ovulate month after IVF?



## vaninort

Ladies
Thinking about giving nature another go after failed IVF last month.

So, been watching closely since got AF last month and I normally ovulate around day 11. Its now day 15 and nothing.

Anyone else experience this? Or will I just not ovulate this month due to all the drugs still working way out of system from recent IVF?

thx


----------



## Molly99

Hi there, I had a brief pregnancy after our first IVF, but my cycle has been all over the place!  

I was very late ovulating the month after and my cycle was over a week longer.  This month, I didn't have a period at all and I'm on day 17 and still haven't ovulated or seen an LH surge (I usually have a very regular 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 12).

I think that the drugs and hormonal changes do play havoc, or at least they have with me.  Lucky us hey   x


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Molly
Weirdly, I have just got a smiley face on the ovulation test kit so its turned up the eve of day 16 which is pretty late for me. It must be the fertility medication...

I will give it a go 'eu natural' but not holding out too much hope..

xx


----------



## Artypants

Hi there

I didn't ovulate the direct month after both failed cycles of IVF, however the very next month I ovulated and conceived so I would say go for it as you will have the benefit of the fertility drugs in your system x


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Artypants

Your signature has me in tears right now, it brings back painful memories for me too. Autumn 2012 was not a good time for us either. 

Your story does give me hope tho, so I think we will try this month and hope I still have lots fertility drugs whirling round that might give us a chance - coz nothing else seems to be working!!

V xx


----------



## Artypants

Ah bless you, it makes depressing reading but yes some people do have success straight after so go for it xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi,
I know that a lot of clinics warn egg donors to be very careful for 3 months after donating as they are likely to be super fertile.

good luck


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Ladies
I did ovulate and we tried naturally month after failed IVF cycle but got AF over the weekend so unfortunately, didn't work for me  

xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vani - do you use a specific ov kit? Panty recommendations? I know AF still hasn't arrived   But thinking I should check for ov anyway and try au natural as you say   

Grey xx


----------



## Clara01

I didn't ovulate for 3 months after my first ICSI.  Hope it will be different this time. 

Greyhoundgal, I've been using this:
http://www.boots.com/en/Clearblue/Ovulation-test-kits/


----------



## vaninort

Yes I used those sticks too. There are some new ones with a flashing smiley face that tell you a couple of days before peak fertility (which is best time to try) so maybe have a go at those.

Grey, defo get your bloods done if still no AF yet sounds a bit odd...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Clara

Recognise you from the serum thread   I'm a lurker on there   - hope you are doing ok.

Thanks for the advice re the ov kit. Went out and bought the dual hormone one from boots yesterday (it was on offer so I figured what the heck?). If my spotting after bfn was AF then I reckon I should be ovulating any time now.....but I just don't know of that was a for if I'm still waiting for her - if so today is day 50  

Vani - did another test yesterday - still bfn........

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Grey, don't want to get your hopes up but just I just googled 'is it possible to be pregnant and still test negative?' LOTS of stories from women who tested for months negative then the docs finally confirmed they preggars.

I think the only way you can really know is to go to your GP and get a blood test?

Vani xx


----------



## Clara01

Greyhoundgal, hi!   Eh, so and so after the second BFN.  I am not sure if trying one more time with OE or just give up and try with double donation.   I feel "ancient" lately.
Day 50??   I'd do a blood test like Vaninort suggest, you never know. I am not sure what can be considered "normal", but both my AFs after a BFN have been "longer" (6-7 days instead of 3-4).


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Clara - ma non sei cosi vecchia    Quasi una bambina te stessa!! I am 41 next month and looking OE at the moment. I guess Penny can advise you but at 39 is it worth giving your own another go? Look at goldbunny's story - OE pregnancy at 43    So it is possible.


Vani - I've got a scan next week to follow up after OHSS and see if ovaries have calmed down so maybe they will know? And seeing our clinic the week after. If AF hasn't come by then I will def want a beta test.


Grey xx


----------

